# HOW LONG WITH THE PILL?



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

HI, i'M TAKING THE PILL FOR ALMOST 10 YEARS NOW, NOT ALL IN A ROW, BUT SEPARTELY LIKE 3 YEARS AND STOP 1 ETC. i ALSO HAVE IBS BUT NOTICED NO DIFFERENCE WITH OR WITHOUTH THE PILL.i JUST WAS WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU KNOWS HOW LONG A LADY CAN TAKE IT, SINCE i'M ALWAYS SCARED OF CANCER ETC....tHANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY REPLIES


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

This is best discussed with your dr, because individual family histories of cancers can help him give better advice. I think studies have found that women who take the pill have a lower risk of some cancers...ovarian cancer maybe? But the hormones in the pill can feed breast cancer if it's present.Maybe K or someone can chime in with some good info?


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

the length that you are on the pill shouldn't matter. there is no need to take breaks. you should definately consult your doctor if you are over 30 or 35 and smoke or are at high risk for high blood pressure, heart disease, stroke, blood clots, or breast cancer. women who smoke really should not take the pill regardless of age.


----------

